# Unschärfe Filter



## Battleju (8. Okt 2018)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Game mit libgdx für PC/Android zu coden. 
Mein Plan ist, dass wenn man verliert alles unscharf wird. Ich stehe aber gerade auf dem schlauch und mit meinen seltsamen googleveruschen kann ich nichts erreichen :/.

Es ist so, dass ein hintergrund, mehrere objekte und ein Text mit "lost" "gedrawt" wird. jetzt ist es so, dass ich zwischen dem hintergrund, objekten und dem Text ein Filter legen will. 
Ist das so überhaupt möglich? Wenn ja, könnte mir jemand bitte ein Stichwort oder so ähnlich nennen mit dem ich das erreichen kann?
Vielen dank vorraus!

LG bttl


----------



## httpdigest (8. Okt 2018)

Stichworte: "Render To Texture" (i.e. Framebuffer Objects) und "Separable Gaussian Blur"


----------



## Battleju (8. Okt 2018)

Danke


----------

